# Running Thread - Cigar Humidor Pics



## Pioneer (May 23, 2019)

Was wondering if there was a running thread in which people post their wineador, humidor (either standard boxes or systems like the NewAir CC-300), coolidor, etc. setups. Not necessarily of the cigars themselves (although they make for great conversation!), rather what setup everyone is using to store their sticks.

I'm mostly looking for ideas, different ways in which folks are showcasing their cigars via trays, drawers, etc. If there's a thread like that, would someone be kind enough to point me in the right direction? Thank you! =)


----------



## sgtreadwell79 (Apr 22, 2019)

There's this
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=154191&share_fid=975337&share_type=t

and this

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=163379&share_fid=975337&share_type=t

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

